# I proved you can't make Mayo if a thunderstorm is threatening.



## Augusta

I am so bummed. I just wasted a whole bottle of safflower oil and about 8 eggs, two lemons, and almost all of my dry mustard.(I can be very determined) I googled for help and have seen many references that say it will not bind in certain weather conditions such as a storm threatening or during a storm. I have proven this to be true 4 times over.(We have a storm threatening) Each time it just came out watery. Actually the very first time is started out emulsifying but then suddenly fell into wateriness. (is that a word?)

I was really hopeful this last one because it was the easiest way I have ever seen, done with a stick blender. I can't wait to try it on the next nice day. I really needed it tonight for a recipe. Oh well. Here is the video:

[video=youtube;Gz0fLT_k3_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz0fLT_k3_U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Is it due to the Relative Humidity in the air or due to the Barometric pressure that it won't work?


----------



## Augusta

I think it is the humidity. I did some more research after posting and found I might be able to save this last batch of Mayo. Here is what I found:



> Fixing a Mayonnaise Failure
> A very humid day can make mayonnaise problematic. The heavy atmosphere of an impending thunderstorm can make good emulsification impossible. Accidentally adding too much oil or having the eggs too cold can make a mayonnaise curdle. It doesn’t happen often, but don’t despair. It’s fixable. Just start over, with one egg, and slowly, slowly adding that curdled mixture. You will be amazed at how easy this is.
> 
> Even your first time, when you are nervous, it won’t take an hour, start to finish. By the time you’ve done it a time or two, it won’t take half an hour, from getting out the blender to putting the jars of fresh, delicious homemade mayonnaise into the refrigerator. And you will be ridiculously proud of yourself.



I am going to go try to save my mayo.


----------



## etexas

Does Miracle Whip pose the same problem?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

If it's too humid then you can try turning on the A/C to cut down on the humidity.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Augusta said:


> Actually the very first time is started out emulsifying but then suddenly fell into wateriness. (is that a word?)



Yes. 

wateriness: Definition, Synonyms and Much More from Answers.com


----------



## Augusta

This old google book says it is because positive and negative electrical charges that neutralize some of the emulsifying electrical charges in the sauce. I live smack in the middle of a convergence zone too. The sky looks really dark. Maybe I shouldn't waste another egg. I am pulling my hair out already.


----------



## SRoper

I'm rather skeptical of the "positive and negative charges" theory.


----------



## toddpedlar

SRoper said:


> I'm rather skeptical of the "positive and negative charges" theory.



Why? If the air is somewhat more highly ionized than normal, if there are reactions going on in the mayo (proto-mayo?) that involve ion exchange, you certainly can have an impact on the process...


----------



## VictorBravo

toddpedlar said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather skeptical of the "positive and negative charges" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? If the air is somewhat more highly ionized than normal, if there are reactions going on in the mayo (proto-mayo?) that involve ion exchange, you certainly can have an impact on the process...
Click to expand...


I agree. Protein emulsion is dependent on the negative charge of certain amide groups that are chemically reduced. A heavily charge atmosphere can really mess it up.

I used to run into a similar problem in experiments with protein on colloids (basically, I was analyzing what happened to manure in soil, if you really want to know). The emulsions sometimes wouldn't form if there was a big thunderstorm out.


----------



## toddpedlar

victorbravo said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather skeptical of the "positive and negative charges" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? If the air is somewhat more highly ionized than normal, if there are reactions going on in the mayo (proto-mayo?) that involve ion exchange, you certainly can have an impact on the process...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Protein emulsion is dependent on the negative charge of certain amide groups that are chemically reduced. A heavily charge atmosphere can really mess it up.
> 
> I used to run into a similar problem in experiments with protein on colloids (basically, I was analyzing what happened to manure in soil, if you really want to know). The emulsions sometimes wouldn't form if there was a big thunderstorm out.
Click to expand...


Funny you had a storm brewing this evening. We just got whacked pretty hard (though I'll take the thunder & hail we had over the huge snowstorm they're getting up north of the Twin Cities)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Is this what it looked like:


----------



## VictorBravo

toddpedlar said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? If the air is somewhat more highly ionized than normal, if there are reactions going on in the mayo (proto-mayo?) that involve ion exchange, you certainly can have an impact on the process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Protein emulsion is dependent on the negative charge of certain amide groups that are chemically reduced. A heavily charge atmosphere can really mess it up.
> 
> I used to run into a similar problem in experiments with protein on colloids (basically, I was analyzing what happened to manure in soil, if you really want to know). The emulsions sometimes wouldn't form if there was a big thunderstorm out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you had a storm brewing this evening. We just got whacked pretty hard (though I'll take the thunder & hail we had over the huge snowstorm they're getting up north of the Twin Cities)
Click to expand...


It's been a strange cool spring. We normally don't get thunderstorms this time of year. But I can't complain, been mowing the lawn since early February.


----------



## toddpedlar

victorbravo said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Protein emulsion is dependent on the negative charge of certain amide groups that are chemically reduced. A heavily charge atmosphere can really mess it up.
> 
> I used to run into a similar problem in experiments with protein on colloids (basically, I was analyzing what happened to manure in soil, if you really want to know). The emulsions sometimes wouldn't form if there was a big thunderstorm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you had a storm brewing this evening. We just got whacked pretty hard (though I'll take the thunder & hail we had over the huge snowstorm they're getting up north of the Twin Cities)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a strange cool spring. We normally don't get thunderstorms this time of year. But I can't complain, been mowing the lawn since early February.
Click to expand...


Ha! We haven't had to mow ours yet! (snow just cleared off about 2 weeks ago)


----------



## DMcFadden

victorbravo said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather skeptical of the "positive and negative charges" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? If the air is somewhat more highly ionized than normal, if there are reactions going on in the mayo (proto-mayo?) that involve ion exchange, you certainly can have an impact on the process...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Protein emulsion is dependent on the negative charge of certain amide groups that are chemically reduced. A heavily charge atmosphere can really mess it up.
> 
> I used to run into a similar problem in experiments with protein on colloids (basically, I was analyzing what happened to manure in soil, if you really want to know). The emulsions sometimes wouldn't form if there was a big thunderstorm out.
Click to expand...


Victor, you are amazing! Do you know something about everything? "A negative charge of certain amide groups." Man . . .


----------



## VictorBravo

DMcFadden said:


> Victor, you are amazing! Do you know something about everything? "A negative charge of certain amide groups." Man . . .



 No, I just stay quiet when ignorant. Really, it's all because I've changed careers about 8 times. I just can't settle down.


----------



## Blue Tick

The video above is a nice way to make a quick mayo but it's not necessarily the classical way to make it.


The reason why the mayo appears to liquify is because there's to much friction in the emulsion process, breaking the balance of the protein and fat. Thus, adding to much heat to the mixture. 

To correct it from breaking you need a proper ratio of eggs to oil, a chilled surface to incorporate the oil, and a slow steady stream of oil added to the egg mixture.


Here are few things that may prevent the mixture from "breaking" next time.

1. Try 1 cup of oil to three egg yolks. This is a standard ration that I've used for 15 years

2. Instead of adding all of the oil in one segment the oil will need to be added gradually in a slow stream.

3. Combine the egg yolks, vinegar, lemon juice in a stainless steel bowl. 

4. In another bowl a little larger fill it half way with ice.

5. Place the bowl with the egg yolks into the bowl with the ice.

6. Gradually whisk in the oil with a whisk.

7. The consistency of the mayo will begin to coagulate.

Adjust the consistency with cold water as needed.


This is the simplest and easiest way to make mayo.

Also, you can make hollandaise sauce this way. Just substitute the oil for whole butter and instead of a cold surface you'll need a double boiler to "cook" the eggs.


----------



## Augusta

Well whatever was going on finally stopped and I have mayo!!



I was able to save two batches that I had just left there on the counter. I had to just walk away I was so ticked. Well I did what the one webpage said and re-used the botched batch and added one more egg and it happened!! Emulsion!!! I am so glad I didn't have to throw anything else out. It is so cool how that works. It just suddenly turns thick really quick.


----------



## Augusta

John, I don't have the arm strength to wisk that long. Especially when it does get thick. You are a much more patient cook than I am. I make my hollandaise in the blender in 30 sec. It comes out great.


----------



## Blue Tick

> I make my hollandaise in the blender in 30 sec. It comes out great



Amazing. I'll have to try that some time.


----------



## Augusta

Here is the recipe. I just microwave the cube of butter, but you do have to be careful. Don't microwave a frozen cube or you will get explosions. Thaw it first then you can microwave it. Also do NOT use unsalted butter or it will taste awful. 

BLENDER HOLLANDAISE SAUCE 

3 egg yolks
2 tbsp. lemon juice
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 c. butter
Dash of cayenne pepper

Put egg yolks, lemon juice, salt and cayenne in blender jar. Heat butter in small pan until bubbly. Do not burn. Cover blender and whirl at high speed for 2 or 3 seconds. Remove center section of cover or entire cover and at high speed pour in hot butter in a thin, steady stream. It will take about 30 seconds.


----------



## Grymir

That was an interesting video. I've never seen anybody do it adding the oil all at once. Of course I'm talking about making alot in a 20 or 30 qt Hobart Mixer at work. I'm glad he said drizzle in the end. Oh the stories I could tell. Congrats on the mayo Augusta!!


----------



## turmeric

You've had better luck with your mayo than I have with my Earl Gray candy! The next two days look sunny but warm...oh, well!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

This thread is a regular Mayo clinic. I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Blue Tick

History of Mayonaise




> Mayonnaise was invented in 1756 by the French chef of the Duc de Richelieu. After the Duc beat the British at Port Mahon, his chef created a victory feast that was to include a sauce made of cream and eggs. Realizing that there was no cream in the kitchen, the chef substituted olive oil for the cream and a new culinary creation was born. The chef named the new sauce "Mahonnaise" in honor of the Duc's victory.


----------



## turmeric

Blue Tick said:


> History of Mayonaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise was invented in 1756 by the French chef of the Duc de Richelieu. After the Duc beat the British at Port Mahon, his chef created a victory feast that was to include a sauce made of cream and eggs. Realizing that there was no cream in the kitchen, the chef substituted olive oil for the cream and a new culinary creation was born. The chef named the new sauce "Mahonnaise" in honor of the Duc's victory.
Click to expand...

 
It was named for Matt McMahon?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Blue Tick said:


> The video above is a nice way to make a quick mayo but it's not necessarily the classical way to make it.
> 
> 
> The reason why the mayo appears to liquify is because there's to much friction in the emulsion process, breaking the balance of the protein and fat. Thus, adding to much heat to the mixture.
> 
> To correct it from breaking you need a proper ratio of eggs to oil, a chilled surface to incorporate the oil, and a slow steady stream of oil added to the egg mixture.
> 
> 
> Here are few things that may prevent the mixture from "breaking" next time.
> 
> 1. Try 1 cup of oil to three egg yolks. This is a standard ration that I've used for 15 years
> 
> 2. Instead of adding all of the oil in one segment the oil will need to be added gradually in a slow stream.
> 
> 3. Combine the egg yolks, vinegar, lemon juice in a stainless steel bowl.
> 
> 4. In another bowl a little larger fill it half way with ice.
> 
> 5. Place the bowl with the egg yolks into the bowl with the ice.
> 
> 6. Gradually whisk in the oil with a whisk.
> 
> 7. The consistency of the mayo will begin to coagulate.
> 
> Adjust the consistency with cold water as needed.
> 
> 
> This is the simplest and easiest way to make mayo.
> 
> Also, you can make hollandaise sauce this way. Just substitute the oil for whole butter and instead of a cold surface you'll need a double boiler to "cook" the eggs.





Blue Tick said:


> History of Mayonaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise was invented in 1756 by the French chef of the Duc de Richelieu. After the Duc beat the British at Port Mahon, his chef created a victory feast that was to include a sauce made of cream and eggs. Realizing that there was no cream in the kitchen, the chef substituted olive oil for the cream and a new culinary creation was born. The chef named the new sauce "Mahonnaise" in honor of the Duc's victory.
Click to expand...


Thank you, "Alton Brown".


----------



## toddpedlar

turmeric said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> 
> History of Mayonaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise was invented in 1756 by the French chef of the Duc de Richelieu. After the Duc beat the British at Port Mahon, his chef created a victory feast that was to include a sauce made of cream and eggs. Realizing that there was no cream in the kitchen, the chef substituted olive oil for the cream and a new culinary creation was born. The chef named the new sauce "Mahonnaise" in honor of the Duc's victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was named for Matt McMahon?
Click to expand...


Meg, Meg. Apparently you don't understand the Scottish naming system. Mc means "son of", and hence Mahonnaise is McMahon's father.


----------



## Augusta

turmeric said:


> You've had better luck with your mayo than I have with my Earl Gray candy! The next two days look sunny but warm...oh, well!



I hear ya Meg. I have all these egg whites now and was going to make divinity, another notorious concoction that won't work when the weather isn't right, but not until good weather. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Neopatriarch

Augusta said:


> I am so bummed. I just wasted a whole bottle of safflower oil and about 8 eggs, two lemons, and almost all of my dry mustard.



Wait! It might not be too late to save it.

Take another egg yolk and whisk it in a bowl to start a *new* emulsion. Then slowly add the mayo that fell apart on you to that new emulsion. It should work after this. 

I got this tip from Alton Brown's episode "Mayo Clinic", and it worked for me when I failed.


----------



## SRoper

victorbravo said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather skeptical of the "positive and negative charges" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? If the air is somewhat more highly ionized than normal, if there are reactions going on in the mayo (proto-mayo?) that involve ion exchange, you certainly can have an impact on the process...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Protein emulsion is dependent on the negative charge of certain amide groups that are chemically reduced. A heavily charge atmosphere can really mess it up.
> 
> I used to run into a similar problem in experiments with protein on colloids (basically, I was analyzing what happened to manure in soil, if you really want to know). The emulsions sometimes wouldn't form if there was a big thunderstorm out.
Click to expand...


I have no doubt that applying an electric field would effect the process; I was just questioning whether the electric field inside a house during a thunderstorm would have any measurable effect.


----------

